# Fridge Replacement 2004 25Rss



## daves_25rss (May 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 25rss.

The fridge is dead and it is definitely the cooling unit.

Of course there was meat in there when it died so now it stinks.

I might have a line on a dm2852 which looks exactly the same except for the height as the rm2652.

Above the fridge there is a little sort of decorative piece that looks like it doesn't do much.

If I just pop that out is it about the right size for the dm2852?

Or is there something behind there that I need to worry about?

Thanks

Dave


----------

